# VLC on iPhone



## fernandel (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi!

After eight years as Android user I give a try to iPhone and I have a problem (not just that) with VLC settings.
On FreeBSD VLC has Icecast Radio which I like it and I like to have the same on the phone but I try many links but no one works.
Does anyone use iPhone and VLC and use Icecast Radio, please?
Thank you.
Fernandel

P.S.

I hope that the post is not off topic.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2016)

Please read rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


----------



## fernandel (Sep 30, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please read rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


I thought...please. delete my post. Thank you.


----------

